

Show HN: Hackbook – Follow HN users, get notifications and view deleted comments - fivedogit
http://hackbook.club

======
hobs
I like this, the built in hacker news chat and basic user following is nice. I
am following diablod3 right now.

------
DiabloD3
I use this, its not that bad.

~~~
jaytaylor
I use it too. It's good.

